# Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?



## dvill (26 Juli 2008)

Das neue Projekt?

ferientester.com


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*Reisetester.com und Nachbarschaftspost.com in einem*

Reisetester.com und Nachbarschaftspost.com in einem.

Creation Date: 29-apr-2008

Ob hier auch wieder angerufen wird oder das ganze durch Spam erfolgt?

Diesmal haben sie sich aber auch gleich die .net gesichert. :-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Das neue Projekt?
> ferientester.com


Mal sehen, wann die ersten Postings ala "Hilfe, ich habe....." auftauchen. Ich schätze, in ca. 4 Wochen dürfte es soweit sein. 


HUmax schrieb:


> Reisetester.com und Nachbarschaftspost.com in einem.
> Creation Date: 29-apr-2008
> Ob hier auch wieder angerufen wird oder das ganze durch Spam erfolgt?


Rudi Carrell würde meinen: "Lass dich überraschen....."  :-D


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Bei Google findet man unter ferientester.com bisher nur Einträge zur eigenen Seite. Dann scheint diese noch nicht lange mit einem Projekt bestückt zu sein.


----------



## johinos (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Denke, da hat man kalte Füße bekommen. Ist doch schon zu spät dafür. Eine solche Aktion lohnt sich doch am ehesten rechtzeitig vor Ferienbeginn, um die Last-Minute-Bucher zu erwischen. Start Ende April war schon gut.


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



johinos schrieb:


> Start Ende April war schon gut.


Da Google bisher nichts aufweist, ist das Projekt selber nicht da gestartet, sondern wohl erst vor kurzem. Bayern hat z.B. noch eine Woche Schule und dann beginnen erst die Sommerferien und die dauern bis Mitte September.


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ferientester.com*

Ferientester.com liegt auf einem Server der ip69 und das diesmal in Deutschland (IP 194.126.194.220). Dort findet man z.B. auch noch folgende Domains:

ferien-test.com
ferien-test.net
ferien-tester.com
reiseverbund.com
...

Und auch Reisetester.com der ASK AG.


----------



## johinos (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*



HUmax schrieb:


> Da Google bisher nichts aufweist, ist das Projekt selber nicht da gestartet, sondern wohl erst vor kurzem.


Die Webseite kann doch schon lange am Netz sein, wenn's bisher niemand bemerkt hat und nirgendwo sonst Hinweise darauf zu finden sind?


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein. Ich gehe erst mal vom "kann auch nicht sein" aus.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Oder waren bisher alle Kapazitäten durch die Nachbarschaftspestler aufgrund des großen Erfolges, da bekannt durch TV, Rundfunk, Presse und Verbraucherzentralen, überbeansprucht....


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Jetzt auch:

whois connection-enterprises.com


----------



## HUmax (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Schöne Homepage, nur zum Schein. Trotzdem hat man beim imaginären Schweizer Servicecenter kein Interesse folgende Fragen zu beantworten.



> [...]
> 
> zu Ihrer Mail habe ich noch einige Fragen.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte man die nochmals über das dortige Kontaktformular schicken. Edit: Geht gar nicht da was wegzuschicken. Kommt nur ein "Support maintenance - try again later".

Auf dem Server befindet sich auch umfragenscout-ltd.com. Und die Homepage dahinter hat so gut wie die gleichen Texte wie die Homepage der Connection Enterprises Ltd. und natürlich eine ähnliche Aufmachung.


----------



## HUmax (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



HUmax schrieb:


> Bei Google findet man unter ferientester.com bisher nur Einträge zur eigenen Seite. Dann scheint diese noch nicht lange mit einem Projekt bestückt zu sein.


Jetzt gibt es mehr Suchergebnisse.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Ein Paralleluniversum: umfragenscout-ltd.com


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

ferientester.com/code_vergessen.php


> Sie können auch ohne Ihren persönlichen Code eine Anmeldung vollziehen. Nach Ihrer Anmeldung werden dann Ihre Daten geprüft. Wir überprüfen dann Ihre eingegeben Daten mit unseren vorhandenen Daten.


Das Geld liegt auf der Datenbank.


----------



## Wembley (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Man vergleiche den Text dieser beiden Seiten (connection-enterprises.com, umfragenscout-ltd.com) mit Textteilen davon:

Marketing management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

OT: "Informationen von" "internet solutions AG" proudly - Google-Suche


----------



## HUmax (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Dieser "geprüfte Provider" nennt sich eben "ip69 internet solutions AG" und hat diese Person als "Vorstandsvorsitzenden".


----------



## TimTaylor (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

reisetester.com ... Stress mit den(en) ??? 
Einfach mal Liebe grüße vom Berliner mit dem Krefelder Anwalt bestellen  *ggg*


----------



## TimTaylor (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

ehh, kein edit ... *nerv* ...
zur Erklärung:
Mail bekommen, Hotelgutscheine Blabla ... ich denk mir so: hey, ich will eh mal wieder ein paar tage nach hause.
also mal mitgemacht. seinerzeit kamen die kosten erst NACH der anmeldung.
also kam nach ein paar tagen (Sieben oder 14, kA) ne mail  ...
da ich aber widerrufen hatte, diese mail aber zurückkam (Camtasia lässt grüßen),
war die Sache für mich erledigt.
naja, ein paar tage später kam ne Mail "ehh, zahl ma" ...
ich alle Videos von der Anmeldung und Email Kontakt.versuche meinen Anwalt rein gegeben.
wenn der mir nur noch eine mail schickt, 5000€ will mein anwalt dann als Entschädigung rausholen ... das schreiben scheint gefruchtet zu haben, seit 1 1/2 Monaten ruhe


----------



## HUmax (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> reisetester.com [...]





WebSurfer schrieb:


> Mail bekommen, Hotelgutscheine Blabla ... ich denk mir so: hey, ich will eh mal wieder ein paar tage nach hause.
> also mal mitgemacht. seinerzeit kamen die kosten erst NACH der anmeldung.
> also kam nach ein paar tagen (Sieben oder 14, kA) ne mail  ...
> da ich aber widerrufen hatte, diese mail aber zurückkam [...],
> ...


Den Thread zu Reisetester.com findest Du hier. Den Link dorthin findest Du auch auf Seite 1 von diesem Thread.


----------



## Marco (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Der Spam geht jetzt los... beworben wird reisetester24.com...

Marco


----------



## HUmax (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Nach dem Telefon-Spam für nachbarschaftspost.com nun ferientester.com ?*

Beim Aufruf der Domain kommt derzeit nur eine Fehlermeldung (A fatal MySQL error occured) bzw. ein Loginfenster und die Domain gehört einer Holder Ltd. aus Nassau (wohl auch wieder nur ein Briefkasten, wenn überhaupt) und wurde erst heute registriert. Vorausgesetzt es ist hier letztendlich Ferientester.com das Ziel und nicht Reisetester.com. Bei Ferientester.com braucht man ja einen "Einladungscode".

Bei Antispam im Forum findet man diesen Intelligenzspam.


----------

